# Yippee, for me!!!!!



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2005)

I exercised today!

TOOOO wet and rainy outside to do any walking so I

got that jump rope out and jumped and stretched for 10 minutes.
Then I did 15 running laps around my kitchen and hallway and 15 laps around my island... finished by running in place and climbing 60 stairs!!!

Not enough I know but, I'm soooo soooo sooo out of shape that it was all I 
could manage.  More tomorrow.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 18, 2005)

Good for you pds--that sounds like a great start!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome, Pds! Running stairs and running a curcuit is what firefighters do to keep in shape! If it's good for them, it's good for us too!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, that is great.   I bet that you felt wonderful when you were done.  Good job!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Hey, that is great.   I bet that you felt wonderful when you were done.  Good job!!




LOL!  I felt like I was going to die!!  
but, my mind felt great!


Thanks!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 18, 2005)

Good for you!!!!  It is also amazing that when you start to do a little heavier workout (Oh, it's been a long time for me LOL) that after I would shower and get dressed again how MUCH better my skin was - all that blood got flowing and your skin actually exfolliates itself from a good workout.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 19, 2005)

Good going, Pdswife!  Very creative.    

Last year I had my most successful diet-and-exercise run; it lasted four months.  When I began, I was so out of shape that I could only do five minutes on the treadmill.  (I gradually increased it to 30.)  But to an unfit body, a short regimen is as good as a 3-hour marathon by a fit one, in terms of effort and determination and self discipline.  _Starting_ is the important thing, maybe the hardest part.  Which you did, so you get a gold star!


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you :!:     

I like gold stars!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## buckytom (Jan 19, 2005)

pdswife, here's a workout partner for you!

www.miniclip.com/bushaerobics.htm


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG, Bucky, that's too funny!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 19, 2005)

I love when he's working his hips!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 19, 2005)

Me, too, Crewsk!  The black socks make it extra-attractive!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 19, 2005)

TC just came to see why I was laughing so hard! Yeah, I love the socks too!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> pdswife, here's a workout partner for you!
> 
> www.miniclip.com/bushaerobics.htm




Thank you so much buckytom
I rocked out with Bush for 13 minutes before
climbing my 70 stairs!  Still have to do my "running" around my kitchen and
hallway but, I have to breath for a few minutes first!  


My son just emailed me this!!   http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0006H3MBQ/002-6396580-6601651?v=glance

He bought one for me!!  Isn't that sweet!  Between Buckytom and my son I may get in shape one of these days!!     Hubby said he was ready to diet too so many I'll get some help from him.      :!:


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 19, 2005)

You have a great son!!    I know that you will get in shape.  Just set your mind to it.  Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> You have a great son!!    I know that you will get in shape.  Just set your mind to it.  Good luck and keep up the good work.



I do have a great son!  
Thanks for saying so.. it's good to hear.


----------



## middie (Jan 20, 2005)

bucky omg i'm crying from laughin so hard over here


----------

